# Who are your favourite advisors / personalities?



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

I watch a lot of news / BNN / read online journals but find a lot of the personalities questionable (particularly on BNN). I have found a couple of people I find have interesting views - one in particular, Benj Gallander. I've started reading more of what Brian Acker has to say but I'm still not sure if I buy in to his philosophies.

Do you have anybody you follow or respect? Why?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason Donville,

Seems like a honest guy

in 2013 he was on market call 6 times
with his 18 picks one lost 37.7%
the other 17 were all green 14% being the lowest 28.7%, 32.8%, 34% quite a few in the 60%, 123.1%, 185.2%, 212.0%

2014 shaping up a bit more mixed

I like his commentary

his fund steals a 2% MER and 20% performance, and STILL beats the TSX 3 fold!

He was on BNN Market Call the past friday if you want to watch


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like Cody Willard- he's had a really interesting career so far and he's still very young. I like his approach and his advice has seemed to be pretty solid. Maybe it's a smokescreen, but he comes across well.

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/cody/?link=skey


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Arch Crawford
Bill Meridian
Peter Eliades
Tim Wood
Robert Prechtor


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there such a thing as "favourite advisor" or is the question more like "favourite t.v. or business news personality"? KOL?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Is there such a thing as "favourite advisor" or is the question more like "favourite t.v. or business news personality"? KOL?


+1


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

John DeGoey. He's been an advocate for low cost investing, and has been fighting for lower cost Mutual Funds for years.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

pwm said:


> John DeGoey. He's been an advocate for low cost investing, and has been fighting for lower cost Mutual Funds for years.


I am with you on this. There are few such folk around wanting a better deal for the retail investor and John is one of them. If thousands of Canadians would write letters to the Canadian Securities regulator et al when they issue white papers for public comment, that would help build some backbone in the regulators as well. For now, they are beholden to the financial industry.

I also like Jason Donville and I hear Norman Levine out when I can. People normally migrate to those that are of similar philosophy and I admit to that too.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Is there such a thing as "favourite advisor" or is the question more like "favourite t.v. or business news personality"? KOL?


By advisor I mean those who are featured on BNN; their careers are those of advisors or fund managers, not personalities. I'll include TV personalities too (KOL included, though he is not a favourite of mine).

To reword my question I could ask "is there anyone in the finance world whose perspectives or theories align with your investing philosophies?"


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Canadian said:


> ...
> 
> To reword my question I could ask "is there *anyone in the finance world whose perspectives or theories align with your investing philosophies*?"


 ... answer: no-one.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

indexxx said:


> I really like Cody Willard- he's had a really interesting career so far and he's still very young. I like his approach and his advice has seemed to be pretty solid. Maybe it's a smokescreen, but he comes across well.
> 
> http://blogs.marketwatch.com/cody/?link=skey


And I'd also add David Chilton


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

William Bernstein


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone likes Eric Nuttall?!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

indexxx said:


> And I'd also add David Chilton


 ... yes, David Chilton - a favourite financial personality - great guy alll around. However, I wouldn't align my investment philosophies around his "perspectives" and I don't think he would want that either as everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> I wouldn't align my investment philosophies around his "perspectives" and I don't think he would want that either as everyone's situation is different.


Lol ok ok ignore the re-wording of my question - clearly it is confusing. I'm trying to see if anybody finds any of the talking heads out there to be somewhat reputable.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Probably Keith Richards, he still travels with the Stones and has mellowed over the years!

Him and Mick have had their ups and downs but stick to the original theme.

"You can't always get what ya want"


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Suzzy Orman (Suzy Orman show)

Gail Van Oxlade (till debt do us part)


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I fell out of love with Suze after seeing the mess her credit card left people.On her facebook she was pumping that thing so hard and now people post about losing their pay cheque as it is stuck on the card and all the fees they paid.She and her team ignore every post from the credit card victims and go on to try to sell more products.Also she tells everyone work til 67 then collect social security and if it is a married couple don't collect until 70.She is like a broken record when people ask for advise so I stopped watching about 2 months ago .


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

What??? No Garth Turner?? <snicker snicker>

He's a bit of a douche but I agree with 80% of what he says over and over and over...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

marina628 said:


> I fell out of love with Suze after seeing the mess her credit card left people.


That is the risk that any self-proclaimed financial advisor faces...the conflict of interest.
It's all good as long as the advice is free.
But everyone's gotta eat.

Initially, it starts with recommending certain products, then it comes to pumping certain products on their shows, then actually selling the products.
Finally, it gets to creating and marketing a product of their own.

Somewhere along the way, the free, unbiased, dispassionate advice gets adulterated with conflict of interest.

It's the same in every industry...famous self-proclaimed health advisors like Dr. Oz and Dr. Mercola are facing the same conflict of interest these days.
Dr. Atkins story is well known, too.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

*Favourites*
Donville - crushes everyone at stock picking
Jerome Hass - good small cap advice
Peter Imhof - again, good small cap advice
Norm Levine

*Dislike*
David Burrows - terrible pump and dumper, never owns anything he recommends 3 months later.
James Hodgins - fear monger short manager. Always finds a way to make a poor pick sound like it turned out.
Young Bruce Campbell - pump and dumper, recommends something, sells 2 weeks later, has CFA but invests using technical analysis.
Brian Acker - smug d-bag, claims stock splits really do increase value, most of what he says is insane. Mostly uses his appearances to promote himself.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Why not change the thread title to "who is your favorite 'talking head'"?

Then, tell the rest of us why your "talking head" knows more than the guy at Timmie's who sells you your next double-double?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

This guy?


----------



## geoffh (Nov 15, 2014)

Garth Turner just for the pure humour factor. He's a little *cough* early on his housing collapse thesis, but markets are cyclical (and broken clocks eventually do get the time right) and there will be _some_ sort of correction in the housing market. Whether it's of the magnitude that he's predicting is unknowable. 

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Larry Berman. In terms of pure trading acumen and information that is actually useful, he's the only guy on BNN who gives me any value. Analysis who prognosticate based on their ridiculous "calculations" are worthless. I've seen people that I've worked with go on there and, while they are smart guys, their picks are all coin flips. It's also hard not to look good in a bull market.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

lbcfan said:


> why not change the thread title to "who is your favorite 'talking head'"?
> 
> Then, tell the rest of us why your "talking head" knows more than the guy at timmie's who sells you your next double-double?


 ... Lol!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Micheal Yorba
Harry S Dent


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jeremywillson said:


> Your favorite basketball star noted for civil conduct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geelong? You're a long way from home.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

CPA Candidate said:


> *Favourites*Brian Acker - smug d-bag, claims stock splits really do increase value, most of what he says is insane. Mostly uses his appearances to promote himself.


I've had similar thoughts on him. It seems like he only cares about promoting his model pricing.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

None.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason Donville is on BNN Wednesday (Christmas eve) lets see if he has any presents for us.
He said he was going to do his homework on oil companies...

(past pick)
PSD -30%
CSU +52%
VRX +38%

DEE will likely get mentioned too its a dog of his past picks (im thinking hold 1-2 more month)
I imagine he still likes CHW, DCI, and his dog rifco
still likes his CSU and GIB, and all his pharma companies

really curious on his oil thoughts! also another chance to scope out his top holdings!


----------

